
The biggest mistake new iOS developers make when coding - jtbrown
https://roadfiresoftware.com/2018/02/whats-the-biggest-mistake-new-ios-developers-make-when-coding/
======
uvatbc
I agree. Sadly, "not writing unit tests" isn't unique to iOS developers.

~~~
jtbrown
You're absolutely right — I just know the iOS dev world best at this point.

